# California considering mileage tax



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Falling Gas Prices - California Considering Mileage Tax Plan*
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...ers-considering-plan-to-impose-a-mileage-tax/

This idea has been floated before but not since Uber and Lyft became so big. The more cars that are taken off the road (as Travis suggests) would surely create a strain on governments that depend on revenue from those cars staying on the road. How would drivers and the companies respond?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Falling Gas Prices - California Considering Mileage Tax Plan*
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...ers-considering-plan-to-impose-a-mileage-tax/
> 
> This idea has been floated before but not since Uber and Lyft became so big. The more cars that are taken off the road (as Travis suggests) would surely create a strain on governments that depend on revenue from those cars staying on the road. How would drivers and the companies respond?


I would argue that even if you think that Travis is right that cars are taken off the road, the actual miles driven ends up being higher if people are replacing those driving miles with Uber riding miles.

Example: A couple decides that instead of driving to the restaurant for a night out, they will take Uber. If they drove themselves the miles driven would be twice the distance from home to restaurant. If they take Uber, then the miles driven equals twice the distance from the home to the restaurant, PLUS the miles that an Uber has to drive to get to the two pickup locations.

While Uber may reduce the demand for parking in certain destination locations, it does not reduce the miles driven.

The government's problem is that the average mpg of the cars on the road is higher than it used to be which leads to a decrease is gas demand, and subsequently less gas tax revenue.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Falling Gas Prices - California Considering Mileage Tax Plan*
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...ers-considering-plan-to-impose-a-mileage-tax/
> 
> This idea has been floated before but not since Uber and Lyft became so big. The more cars that are taken off the road (as Travis suggests) would surely create a strain on governments that depend on revenue from those cars staying on the road. How would drivers and the companies respond?


California politicians will never tire of trying to find new and corrupt ways of stealing money out of our pockets.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> California politicians will never tire of trying to find new and corrupt ways of stealing money out of our pockets.


You voted for them, Jerry Brown, etc.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Falling Gas Prices - California Considering Mileage Tax Plan*
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...ers-considering-plan-to-impose-a-mileage-tax/
> 
> This idea has been floated before but not since Uber and Lyft became so big. The more cars that are taken off the road (as Travis suggests) would surely create a strain on governments that depend on revenue from those cars staying on the road. How would drivers and the companies respond?


On a strictly political viewpoint, I find the mileage tax to be an inefficient tax compared to the gasoline tax. In theory, the gasoline tax is being used for the upkeep of the transportation infrastructure. The tax should ideally be proportional to the cost the vehicle imposes on the infrastructure. Let's say we have two cars: one a small high mileage sedan, like a Prius, the other a heavy full size SUV, like a Ford Expedition. The Prius, being much lighter, imposes less costs on the infrastructure. It also costs the environment less in term of pollution compared to the Expedition. The gasoline tax does a better job of allocating those costs, since the Expedition owner will pay more for the same miles driven as the Prius owner. Why should a tax treat the two cars the same?

I would oppose a mileage tax.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You voted for them, Jerry Brown, etc.


They are all the same at the state level. Plus Brown is in favor of ridesharing.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> They are all the same at the state level. Plus Brown is in favor of ridesharing.


Well you voted for all of them.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hacking odometers will become really popular.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Hacking odometers will become really popular.


I was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Hacking odometers will become really popular.


They will have tamper proof GPS devices, you think the government isn't three steps ahead of you ?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would oppose a mileage tax.


I don't think that really care what you think.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would argue that even if you think that Travis is right that cars are taken off the road, the actual miles driven ends up being higher if people are replacing those driving miles with Uber riding miles.
> 
> Example: A couple decides that instead of driving to the restaurant for a night out, they will take Uber. If they drove themselves the miles driven would be twice the distance from home to restaurant. If they take Uber, then the miles driven equals twice the distance from the home to the restaurant, PLUS the miles that an Uber has to drive to get to the two pickup locations.
> 
> ...


I came to this conclusion also when Travis claimed he could remove 400,000 cars off Euorpean roads.

The only way this woule be less miles is if driver got a fare on way to pax, drops off pax, then gets a fare back towards original point, thereby eliminating dead miles. This actually happening, consistently is not very likely to occur.

I think gas use would actually go up. Smog levels would go up, car sales would actually go UP, because of the extra miles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Hacking odometers will become really popular.


http://articles.latimes.com/2013/oc...ghways-by-tracking-how-far-you-drive-20131028


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> I came to this conclusion also when Travis claimed he could remove 400,000 cars off Euorpean roads.
> 
> The only way this woule be less miles is if driver got a fare on way to pax, drops off pax, then gets a fare back towards original point, thereby eliminating dead miles. This actually happening, consistently is not very likely to occur.
> 
> I think gas use would actually go up. Smog levels would go up, car sales would actually go UP, because of the extra miles.


Uberpool, Yay!


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> On a strictly political viewpoint, I find the mileage tax to be an inefficient tax compared to the gasoline tax. In theory, the gasoline tax is being used for the upkeep of the transportation infrastructure. The tax should ideally be proportional to the cost the vehicle imposes on the infrastructure. Let's say we have two cars: one a small high mileage sedan, like a Prius, the other a heavy full size SUV, like a Ford Expedition. The Prius, being much lighter, imposes less costs on the infrastructure. It also costs the environment less in term of pollution compared to the Expedition. The gasoline tax does a better job of allocating those costs, since the Expedition owner will pay more for the same miles driven as the Prius owner. Why should a tax treat the two cars the same?
> 
> I would oppose a mileage tax.


Governments are prone to try anything when they're running short on funds - rather it works or not. It's hard to put a figure on "each rideshare driver has caused X number of people to ditch their cars." But if governments depend on a greater number of cars on the road for their revenue (car sales taxes, registration fees, state inspections) and the net effect of rideshare is to take even one car off the road that is otherwise generating revenue even if it's parked in the driveway all year, governments begin to lose money.

Travis' stated goal of removing cars off the road en masse contradicts current state budget models. Could be another disruption coming if the driving public turns en masse to rideshare, say to avoid being robbed of cash for every mile they drive their cars.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Governments are prone to try anything when they're running short on funds - rather it works or not. It's hard to put a figure on "each rideshare driver has caused X number of people to ditch their cars." But if governments depend on a greater number of cars on the road for their revenue (car sales taxes, registration fees, state inspections) and the net effect of rideshare is to take even one car off the road that is otherwise generating revenue even if it's parked in the driveway all year, governments begin to lose money.
> 
> Travis' stated goal of removing cars off the road en masse contradicts current state budget models. Could be another disruption coming if the driving public turns en masse to rideshare, say to avoid being robbed of cash for every mile they drive their cars.


If they got rid of the federal tax on gasoline and went to a tax based on miles driven , that would be fair, but they want both.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Article from a year ago,

http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/five-reasons-not-raise-gas-tax

The Feds need to stop diverting gas tax money and spend it on what the money was taxed for in the first place. 
They also need to stop spending money they don't have in the bank.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Wouldn't that milage tax kill most delivery companies? Trucking companies, etc. Would they give them a tax break?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> Wouldn't that milage tax kill most delivery companies? Trucking companies, etc. Would they give them a tax break?


I'm sure there would be some sort of "commercial exception" or deduction such as for regular taxis that put miles on the car all day. So rideshare driver = exempt or not in this scenario? That's the big question to be figured out.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Wouldn't that milage tax kill most delivery companies? Trucking companies, etc. Would they give them a tax break?


Taxes are deductible, so they don't pay them now, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Taxes are deductible, so they don't pay them now, if I'm not mistaken.


When companies write off fuel expenses, the taxes are part of the fuel cost. They aren't broken out. Companies would just have to adjust prices up, if costs for fuel go up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

The bottom line is in California a mileage based tax is coming sooner or later.
And California is a test case for the rest of the country.
And some part time uber drivers in California mean squat.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Wouldn't that milage tax kill most delivery companies? Trucking companies, etc. Would they give them a tax break?


Cars will end up paying a little more.
Trucks will pay much less...... but I'm pretty sure
that's not how it will end up, the rate per mile will be different for trucks.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I will register my vehicle out of state. I might keep one for Uber but then again I might jus do something else.

This will kill UL drivers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I 


ElectroFuzz said:


> Cars will end up paying a little more.
> Trucks will pay much less...... but I'm pretty sure
> that's not how it will end up, the rate per mile will be different for trucks.


guarantee you this is incorrect. There is now possible way they will institute a tax that will lose them money.

In addition....this is supposed to replace the gas tax from what I understand. When it's not enough, they will reinstate the gas tax.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The bottom line is in California a mileage based tax is coming sooner or later.
> And California is a test case for the rest of the country.
> And some part time uber drivers in California mean squat.


Well...in some states they are already taxing hybrids and electrics additionally.

In CA we have the initiative process. We might be able to beat it that way.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm wondering if this will have to pass the 2/3rds vote.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Article from a year ago,
> 
> http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/five-reasons-not-raise-gas-tax
> 
> ...


One of the issues you have in CA. Is how you property tax is accessed. If you bought a house in Malibu 40 years ago you are paying the same property rate today as 40 years ago. Issue!!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> One of the issues you have in CA. Is how you property tax is accessed. If you bought a house in Malibu 40 years ago you are paying the same property rate today as 40 years ago. Issue!!!


Not really an issue. Many places have been turned over many times and the tax rate adjusted. In the subdivision I live in there are exactly 2 homes at the Prop 13 tax rate. Both of those people, in their 80's would lose their homes if property taxes went back to the old system. The reason Prop 13 became law in CA was people were being taxed out of their homes. That is not acceptable.

The real problem with Prop 13 is that it applied to commercial real estate as well as residential. This was touted and sold as protecting your home. Your primary residence. Owned 5 rentals when Prop 13 passed? It protected your taxes on all 5. Now, because of government malfeasance, revisiting that issue is near impossible. There are other loopholes but you get the just of this.

BTW...this is also why we have a 2/3rds requirement to enact taxes here. You can never trust a politician.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Alax jones spoke about it 10 years ago. You thought he was crazy.
He said all cars sold in the us were designed to accept a gps spy box that cost only $30 for a milage tax sinse year 2000 and big cars will be paying more than small cars


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Not really an issue. Many places have been turned over many times and the tax rate adjusted. In the subdivision I live in there are exactly 2 homes at the Prop 13 tax rate. Both of those people, in their 80's would lose their homes if property taxes went back to the old system. The reason Prop 13 became law in CA was people were being taxed out of their homes. That is not acceptable.
> 
> The real problem with Prop 13 is that it applied to commercial real estate as well as residential. This was touted and sold as protecting your home. Your primary residence. Owned 5 rentals when Prop 13 passed? It protected your taxes on all 5. Now, because of government malfeasance, revisiting that issue is near impossible. There are other loopholes but you get the just of this.
> 
> BTW...this is also why we have a 2/3rds requirement to enact taxes here. You can never trust a politician.


The reason I stated that example is


Sweet Ping said:


> Alax jones spoke about it 10 years ago. You thought he was crazy.
> He said all cars sold in the us were designed to accept a gps spy box that cost only $30 for a milage tax sinse year 2000 and big cars will be paying more than small cars


Alex Jones is a nutcase.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> The reason I stated that example is
> 
> Alex Jones is a nutcase.


Alex jones is an idiot but he is right Ina backhanded sort of way.

The era of computer controlled vehicles naturally ushered In the age of preform acne modifications by said computers. Manufacturers retaliated with systems that could and would identify these modification and store the incidents so they could later be retrieved for warranty issues. This became a huge issue for people who would chip their vehicles then race the chip for service.

One of the things the systems do is tract miles driven. Many now also track hours of operation but that's another issue all together. It is near impossible to tamper with the systems with out getting caught.

I have told people since the early 80's that tech will simultaneously solve and create most of our problems. They used to laugh but it's coming true.

The government is not evil but they will do what ever they think is needed to stay one step ahead of the public. Look at the recent DEA admission that they track vehicle movement for law enforcement. Not just suspects but all vehicles that come in view of their cameras. They are data based and available to agencies.

There is more...but this will do for now.

BTW...do you know that every hybrid and electric vehicle tracks your travels? The system isn't nefarious. It's done to try and maximize efficiency. The by product is you are being tracked. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Alex jones is an idiot but he is right Ina backhanded sort of way.
> 
> The era of computer controlled vehicles naturally ushered In the age of preform acne modifications by said computers. Manufacturers retaliated with systems that could and would identify these modification and store the incidents so they could later be retrieved for warranty issues. This became a huge issue for people who would chip their vehicles then race the chip for service.
> 
> ...


If it's to help car efficiency and that reason only then I am for it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would argue that even if you think that Travis is right that cars are taken off the road, the actual miles driven ends up being higher if people are replacing those driving miles with Uber riding miles.
> 
> Example: A couple decides that instead of driving to the restaurant for a night out, they will take Uber. If they drove themselves the miles driven would be twice the distance from home to restaurant. If they take Uber, then the miles driven equals twice the distance from the home to the restaurant, PLUS the miles that an Uber has to drive to get to the two pickup locations.
> 
> ...


_With an Uber on every corner,that wouldn't be a problem_


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> If it's to help car efficiency and that reason only then I am for it.


Believe it or not....that is what it is for. And before anyone says that is only with GPS cars...nope. You may not have navigation built into the vehicle that you can use, but in this case it is there. It just doesn't give you directions. It analyses your driving patterns and routes to more effectively make use of the vehicle systems to save you fuel or battery range. The only thing is in order to do that it has to track you. Of course the by product of that is that infor action can be collected just by hooking a device to a vehicle.

An example of this would be....let's say you exit your driveway and turn left and drive 300 ft to a stop sign. The vehicle might kick in battery power sooner or not use any gas at all until you pull away from that stop sign. You wo t notice this because no one pays attention to how often the system switches. But it knows you turned left toward that stop sign.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> One of the issues you have in CA. Is how you property tax is accessed. If you bought a house in Malibu 40 years ago you are paying the same property rate today as 40 years ago. Issue!!!





UL Driver SF said:


> Not really an issue. Many places have been turned over many times and the tax rate adjusted. In the subdivision I live in there are exactly 2 homes at the Prop 13 tax rate. Both of those people, in their 80's would lose their homes if property taxes went back to the old system. The reason Prop 13 became law in CA was people were being taxed out of their homes. That is not acceptable.
> 
> The real problem with Prop 13 is that it applied to commercial real estate as well as residential. This was touted and sold as protecting your home. Your primary residence. Owned 5 rentals when Prop 13 passed? It protected your taxes on all 5. Now, because of government malfeasance, revisiting that issue is near impossible. There are other loopholes but you get the just of this.
> 
> BTW...this is also why we have a 2/3rds requirement to enact taxes here. You can never trust a politician.


I agree with ULDriver. I know of maybe one person that bought their house back in the 70's.

The biggest benefit went to commercial businesses, many property sales are structured to avoid reassessing commercial properties.

Prop 13 should be fixed to only be aplicable to residential property or rental properties of four units or less, not malls, office buildings and skyscrapers.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> The reason Prop 13 became law in CA was people were being taxed out of their homes. That is not acceptable.


So.... if the old folks who lived in the golden era get a pass
what chances will the young people who are growing up in this economical era will have?
Don't they deserve a pass?

By the way, lots of young couples from CA are moving here.
Number 1 reason, housing.
They want a backyard with pool for the kids.
They can not afford it there.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So.... if the old folks who lived in the golden era get a pass
> what chances will the young people who are growing up in this economical era will have?
> Don't they deserve a pass?
> 
> ...


They don't get a pass. But feel free to think what you want. Or you can look into deeper and possibly learn something. I bought a house for 90k with in the last 5 years. Didnt have to do a thing to it. Problem is people who work at McDonalds think they have a right to live in SF. Living where you can afford to live is a better idea than trying to live in a place where the cheapest rent you can find is 3 times what you make.

Oh...and those McD workers believe they should be paid $15 an hour. Guess what? Still not enough to live in SF. Even in the bad parts.

BTW....I hope they keep moving there. Nothing wrong with that at all. I know many who went elsewhere. Funny thing is...many keep coming here and coming back.

One more thing....those old folks from the golden era? Most people working low paying jobs make more in a month than those old people did in a year. Those old people weren't buying every trinket in sight and spending 40-100 bucks a month on a simple luxury. A lot of them are living on a K a month or less. So yes....lets **** them out of their house with taxes.

Once we do that where do you suggest we put them?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Hacking odometers will become really popular.


pretty hard to now since there is no cable


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Wouldn't that milage tax kill most delivery companies? Trucking companies, etc. Would they give them a tax break?


Trucking companies have been taxed this way for years. They are taxed at the pump, and then taxed for every mile driven. Tax rates vary depending on the state they are in. Google IFTA if you get a chance.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well you voted for all of them.


Oy vey


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

That's what YOU all get for living in a Blue State. 
Enjoy.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Talk all the shit you want about California. We're about to move up a notch again. We are the 8th largest economy in the world and about to move up to number 7 over Brazil. If we decided to fight for our fare share of taxes and decided to stop sending to the federal government what we should be getting back from them....you people would be ****ed. 

We won't even get started on food and technology.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/15/ten-california-cities-in-distress/2076217/


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/15/ten-california-cities-in-distress/2076217/


Do you have a point? Tell ya what....let's use this as an example of intellectual dishonesty in an attempt to be right about something.....

I see you article and submit that if you did a short search that you would find the same information about every state in this country. In addition you would also find that many of those states take in more federal aid than they submit through taxes. Many, in fact most, are red states. Not that it means anything.

Fact is...you already know this if you have done even cursory research on this subject.

Add that your article proves my point that of we decided to use the money here instead of sending out to help other deficient states...well then....my premise holds firmly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

California is the best state in the union, bar none, hands down, none other even close. All the criticism is envy pure and simple. 60° and the sun is shining on February 1 north of Sacramento. Eat your hearts out. Blather and bluster all you want. We don't believe you. LOL.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I tell people all the time.....

It's horrible here. You would never want to live here. People who move here usually leave with in a year that's how bad it is. The people are mean. Selfish. Dont even think about it. Somalia would be a better choice.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Falling Gas Prices - California Considering Mileage Tax Plan*
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...ers-considering-plan-to-impose-a-mileage-tax/
> 
> This idea has been floated before but not since Uber and Lyft became so big. The more cars that are taken off the road (as Travis suggests) would surely create a strain on governments that depend on revenue from those cars staying on the road. How would drivers and the companies respond?


POST # 1 / @Drive777 : ♤♡♢♧ Hello and
welcome to the UP.net Forums.

I wonder
if #Travis K. Whataprick! will volunteer
to donate HIS $hare of the IPO windfall
to the Highway Fund? Cue rimshot audio.

Thanks. I'll be here all week.
And thank you for the hyperlinked article.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Cue rimshot audio.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So.... if the old folks who lived in the golden era get a pass
> what chances will the young people who are growing up in this economical era will have?
> Don't they deserve a pass?
> 
> ...


All home buyers get a break in that there prop taxes can only go up 2% a year. Young and old. As previously stated, most homes have turned over in the last almost 40 years and are taxed at purchase price minus $7500.
It's not just old folks that see a benefit in this. When prices were running up so fast last decade that helped all home owners. 
I would think in the next 30 years or less, backyard pools will be a thing of the past in the West. Either by law or some new fee for pools.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Talk all the shit you want about California. We're about to move up a notch again. We are the 8th largest economy in the world and about to move up to number 7 over Brazil. If we decided to fight for our fare share of taxes and decided to stop sending to the federal government what we should be getting back from them....you people would be ****ed.
> 
> We won't even get started on food and technology.


It is amusing that all these "free" Red states are basically welfare states. The big Blue states all pay more in taxes than the Red states. I also find it more than hilarious when somebody brags about living in a "free" state because they can get their guns with little hassle. But they tolerate rules on alcohol such as freekin dry counties. OR they lock up pot smokers. Red states tend to have fatter people,more smokers,more meth use, more child abuse, but hey they are God fearin!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> It is amusing that all these "free" Red states are basically welfare states. The big Blue states all pay more in taxes than the Red states. I also find it more than hilarious when somebody brags about living in a "free" state because they can get their guns with little hassle. But they tolerate rules on alcohol such as freekin dry counties. OR they lock up pot smokers. Red states tend to have fatter people,more smokers,more meth use, more child abuse, but hey they are God fearin!





frndthDuvel said:


> It is amusing that all these "free" Red states are basically welfare states. The big Blue states all pay more in taxes than the Red states. I also find it more than hilarious when somebody brags about living in a "free" state because they can get their guns with little hassle. But they tolerate rules on alcohol such as freekin dry counties. OR they lock up pot smokers. Red states tend to have fatter people,more smokers,more meth use, more child abuse, but hey they are God fearin!



















Typical California Residents


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

So your showing us what you think of minorities in CA. Got it.

Nothing racist there. But it is funny coming from NY.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So your showing us what you think of minorities in CA. Got it.
> 
> Nothing racist there. But it is funny coming from NY.


You're so ****ing predictable, lol
That race card doesn't mean shit to me.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're so ****ing predictable, lol
> That race card doesn't mean shit to me.


It never does to a racist. I don't care that you're a racist. It's just nice to know who you're dealing with, their motivation, and their thought process.

I pretty much never throw that term around. Most people don't really know what it means. But in your case....


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> It never does to a racist. I don't care that you're a racist. It's just nice to know who you're dealing with, their motivation, and their thought process.
> 
> I pretty much never throw that term around. Most people don't really know what it means. But in your case....


You're a bug on my windshield.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're a bug on my windshield.


So...is it just the colored people you hate for their ethnicity? Or are there others?

Please share with us.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Politics, race, religion, and other arguments not pertaining to driving are not allowed on the forum. So quit it. Thank you.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Politics, race, religion, and other arguments not pertaining to driving are not allowed on the forum. So quit it. Thank you.


Sieg Heil!


----------

